# SNCF.com / espace client : attention ça déconne !



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
je viens de vivre une sale mésaventure sur le site SNCF et je vous en avertis, ne vous faites pas avoir comme moi.

je m'explique.

Je dois acheter un billet de train pour moi, ma compagne et nos 2 enfants de 4 et 1 an dont la dernière possède une carte "enfant+", ainsi que mon beau-frere agé de 11ans.
En croyant me simplifier la vie, j'ai créé un espace perso sur le site, comme ils le propose, dans lequel j'ai programmé tous mes "Compagnons e voyage" à savoir moi, ma compagne, et mes filles avec leur âges respectifs et lla carte de réduc pour la dernière, ainsi que mon beau-frere.
Et puis j'ai lancé la commande, en mettant les noms de mes "compagnons de voyage" tels qu'ils apparaissent dans la liste déroulante. voir image 1
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=14139&stc=1&d=1178235066
Comme vous pouvez voir, les ages et les cartes apparaissent dans le libellé, à priori pas de problème.
le résultat arrive, image 2
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=14140&stc=1&d=1178235066
et je choisis un aller à 100 euros puisque c'est ce qu'il y a de moins cher. Comme vous pouvez le voir dans le détail, c'est tout du prem's, y compris pour la petite de 1 an. ça ça aurait dû me mettre la puce à l'oreille, c'est vrai, mais j'ai naïvement cru dans le bon fonctionnement du site web d'une des principales industrie ferroviaires mondiales Et comme c'est du prem's, obligationd epayer en ligne par CB, donc j'ai payé tout de suite mes billets.

Sauf que

Sauf que après j'ai relancé le test en remplaçant les "compagnons de voyage par l'équivalent exact mais en anonyme, en utilisant les termes génériques de "adulte", "enfant" etc. comme vous pouvez voir dans l'image 3 ci dessous,
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=14141&stc=1&d=1178235066
 les réglages (ages, quntité, cartes, et bien sûr trajet et date) sont rigoureusement identiques à l'image 1.

par contre le résultat, lui, il n'a rien à voir : image 4
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=14142&stc=1&d=1178235066
un aller à 56,20 euros (prix grace à la carte enfant+) !!!

POUTA LES BOULES !

ça veut dire, en clair, que les "compagnons de voyage" sont mal programmés sur le site SNCF et qu'ils faut surtout pas s'en servir car il fait n'importe quoi avec. Il a considéré que mes enfant 4 à 11 ans, l'autre 0-3 ans étaient des adultes, et n'a pas proposé la réduction enfant+. Bref, j'aurais fait la même recherche avec 5 adultes, c'était pareil.

Je vais donc me retrouver avec des billets pour 5 adultes alors que  nous sommes 2 adultes, 2 enfants et un bébé, qui en plus a payé une carte enfant+ qui ne sert pas.

J'ai évidemment envoyé un message sur le "contactez-nous" de la sncf, j'espère un geste commercial de leur part !!!


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2007)

&#231;a, pour sur qu'il est mal fait le site de la SNCF, moi aussi j'ai voulu achet&#233; des billet il y a deux jours et apr&#232;s avoir fait mon choix puis tout remplis au niveau coordonn&#233;s, j'arrive en bas de page, &#231;a me demande de cocher une case comme quoi j'ai bien pris connaissance des conditions de vente etc. Sauf, que la case est positionn&#233; sous une lien, je ne peut donc la coch&#233;e. Impossible d'aller plus loin.

Donc, je doit passer sous Firefox pour faire mes achats. mais comme j'ai pris le dernier billet a 30 euro en prems, sous Firefox, il consid&#232;re que ce billet n'est plus dispos a l'achat et me propose des billets a 40 euros. Il a fallu que je retourne dans Safari, je refasse tout plein de manipulation afin de vider la cache de la SNCF pour enfin avoir acc&#232;s au billet dans Firefox. Bref, pr&#234;t de 2 heure pour acheter un malheureux aller retour Limoges Paris  Tout &#231;a a cause d'une case que je ne pouvais pas cocher


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, quand un site est fait par la France, il faut s'attendre &#224; ce qu'il ne marche pas correctement, qu'on s'y perde dedans &#224; cause des milliards d'informations inutiles, pour &#224; la fin devenir ch&#232;vre tellement &#231;a ********* les 00 .

Voil&#224; voil&#224; ... J'ai cass&#233; mon sucre du matin


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> De toute façon, quand un site est fait par la France, il faut s'attendre à ce qu'il ne marche pas correctement, qu'on s'y perde dedans à cause des milliards d'informations inutiles, pour à la fin devenir chèvre tellement ça ********* les 00 .
> 
> Voilà voilà ... J'ai cassé mon sucre du matin



Effectivement t'as ratissé large.

Mais si les utilisateurs français étaient moins cons, ils navigueraient sur internet un peu mieux et trouveraient ce qu'ils sont censé chercher.


Voilà, moi aussi j'ai fait mon lieu commun à la con.

Au passage, merci pour les professionnels qui sont aussi ici, je pense qu'ils apprécieront.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4255195 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si les utilisateurs fran&#231;ais &#233;taient moins cons, ils navigueraient sur internet un peu mieux et trouveraient ce qu'ils sont cens&#233; chercher.



Toi, tu n'a jamais fait un tours sur le site de ta commune, sur le site de l'ANPE ou encore de la CAF de ta r&#233;gion. En tout cas, chez moi, c'est lamentable. 

Quand aux sites .gouv pour faire des d&#233;marches administratives, bien qu'ils aient fait des efforts, &#231;a reste sportif. 

Y-a rien &#224; faire, les gens qui savent tirer profit de leur site font en sorte qu'il soit TR&#200;S fonctionnel, et facile &#224; utiliser.... Y-a qu'&#224; voir Macg&#233;n&#233;ration ! 

"Effectivement t'as ratiss&#233; large." => C'est vrais :rose:


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Toi, tu n'a jamais fait un tours sur le site de ta commune, sur le site de l'ANPE ou encore de la CAF de ta r&#233;gion. En tout cas, chez moi, c'est lamentable.
> 
> Quand aux sites .gouv pour faire des d&#233;marches administratives, bien qu'ils aient fait des efforts, &#231;a reste sportif.
> 
> ...



Le site de mon ancienne commune, j'y ai particip&#233;.

Pour les sites de l'&#233;tat (mais ils sont loin d'&#234;tre les seuls), y'a une donn&#233;e importante : 
1 - Ca ne fait pas tr&#232;s longtemps qu'il est pris en compte qu'un bon site ergonomique est important. Difficile d'int&#233;grer &#231;a dans les moeurs, parce qu'il s'agit bien de moeurs et d'habitude.
2 - La quantit&#233; d'informations qui doit &#234;tre contenu dans les pages est faramineux, la charte graphique, tir&#233;e de la com' papier est ultra lourde. Comment rendre tout cela facile mais complet ? C'est pas si simple, sinon ils l'auraient d&#233;j&#224; fait.


P'tet qu'il faut aussi des fois chercher les raisons avant de tirer sur l'ambulance.

Et puis mon argument n'&#233;tait pas si farfelu que &#231;a. Quand je vois la quantit&#233; de gens, &#224; mon taf ou ailleurs, qui ne savent pas utiliser l'outil informatique, et alors internet j'en parle m&#234;me pas ; oui effectivement &#231;a n'aide pas. Combien de gens de 50 ans et plus aujourd'hui se sont retrouv&#233;s avec un ordinateur foutu dans les pattes sans les former &#224; l'utilisation de ceux ci ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]P'tet qu'il faut aussi des fois chercher les raisons avant de tirer sur l'ambulance.[/QUOTE]

Surtout sur l'ambulance française en particulier... au contraire moi je suis souvent agréablement surpris de la qualité des sites. Alors ok il y a des boulets, mais généralement ces exemples appartiennent au passé.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4255219 a dit:
			
		

> Le site de mon ancienne commune, j'y ai participé.
> 
> Pour les sites de l'état (mais ils sont loin d'être les seuls), y'a une donnée importante :
> 1 - Ca ne fait pas très longtemps qu'il est pris en compte qu'un bon site ergonomique est important. Difficile d'intégrer ça dans les moeurs, parce qu'il s'agit bien de moeurs et d'habitude.
> ...



Comme dit un bon vieux sage indien, à partir du moment ou on commence à parler véritablement, on tombe tous d'accord 
 (Surtout pour la dernière partie.... )

Mais tu oublie de préciser un truc : si d'un coté il y à les gens pas formées pour savoir utiliser correctement un ordinateur, de l'autre, il y à des gens qui n'ont pas compris tout ce que peut leur apporter Internet, et un site bien construit. À partit du moment où on leur expose bien les avantages qu'ils vont en tirer, on commence à être pris au sérieux.

(On...  ceux qui sont chargés de faire un site pour des entreprises, administrations assos... )

Pour ce qui est du boulanger, je crois qu'on parlais pas du même.


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Bref, pr&#234;t de 2 heure pour acheter un malheureux aller retour Limoges Paris  Tout &#231;a a cause d'une case que je ne pouvais pas cocher



Mouais, pas mal non plus ! &#199;a, si ils mettaient pas des tonnes de pub sur un site de service public, aussi&#8230;
En 2 heures, t'avais le temps de passer dans une petite gare du coin et discuter avec l'employ&#233; qui t'aurait trouv&#233; un bon tarif. Sauf que&#8230;
Sauf que c'est un employ&#233; SNCF qui m'a justement conseill&#233; d'aller sur internet car eux, dans la petite gare, ils ouvrent qu'&#224; 6 h du mat (c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal) et qu'&#224; 6 h du mat, les meilleurs prems sont d&#233;j&#224; partis&#8230; Je ne sais pas si &#231;a vaut aussi pour les enfant+&#8230;

Pour la pol&#233;mique sur les sites fran&#231;ais pourris, je dois simplement dire que je n'ai jamais essay&#233; des sites autres que fran&#231;ais, donc si &#231;a se trouve c'est un cas g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233; dans toutes les langues du monde. D'ailleurs il y a pire : les sites en japonais. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; de naviguer sur un site en japonais et il fallait cliquer lien apr&#232;s lien pour trouver le bon chemin (bon, c'est surtout parce que je ne lis pas le japonais, j'avoue ;-) )

En tout cas, moi sur 95 &#37; des sites je m'y perds tellement il y a de liens et de trucs qui clignotent partout.  Rien ne vaut un site sobre, d&#233;pouill&#233;, et surtout arm&#233; d'une *arborescence intelligente et hierarchis&#233;e*.

Enfin sur le site SNCF, en l'occurence, ce qui m'a flingu&#233; c'est pas le c&#244;t&#233; brouillon du site (ou mon incapacit&#233; &#224; m'y retrouver, car quand on trouve pas son chemin c'est facile de dire que le plan est mal fait) mais son dysfonctionnement pur et simple.


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Comme dit un bon vieux sage indien, à partir du moment ou on commence à parler véritablement, on tombe tous d'accord
> (Surtout pour la dernière partie.... )



je dirai pas ça, au contraire.

Tout le monde tombe à peu près d'accord sur les constats, les raisons des problèmes, ce qui ne va pas, ce qui va, etc. Mais au moment de la conclusion, abysse !

Il n'y a qu'à voir le sujet le plus rebattu depuis quelques semaines en France.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'à voir le sujet le plus rebattu depuis quelques semaines en France.



C'est parce que le principe n'est pas appliqué que ça ne marche pas  

(.... et parce qu'on veut pouvoir continuer de se battre avec nos langues  )


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est parce que le principe n'est pas appliqué que ça ne marche pas
> 
> (.... et parce qu'on veut pouvoir continuer de se battre avec nos langues  )



Moi je veux plus que quiconque continuer à me battre avec ma langue, mais alors seulement avec les représentantes du sexe féminin.
Qui est prête pour une petite bataille de langue, comme ça, sans façon.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Toi, tu n'a jamais fait un tours sur le site de ta commune, sur le site de l'ANPE ou encore de la CAF de ta r&#233;gion. En tout cas, chez moi, c'est lamentable.


1/ L'ergonomie est un sujet tr&#232;s vaste et riche, encore assez peu ou mal int&#233;gr&#233; dans les process informatique. C'est vrai pour les site institutionnels, mais pas seulement.
Et &#224; la d&#233;charge des "gros" sites, il est tr&#232;s difficile de pr&#233;senter de mani&#232;re simple et facilement appr&#233;hendable une quantit&#233; importante d'informations et de possibilit&#233;s.

2/ M&#234;me l'outil le plus parfait trouvera toujours au moins un nigaud quelque part dans le monde pour s'en servir de travers et gueuler que c'est mal foutu (et je ne parle pas de l'auteur de ce fil, hein, je parle en g&#233;n&#233;ral)

3/ Conclure des g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s et les &#233;riger en v&#233;rit&#233;s &#224; partir uniquement d'exemples est a_scientifique, illogique et... ben, excuses-moi, mais pas tr&#232;s malin.

Voil&#224;, sobrement et sans ironie, ce que je voulais dire pr&#233;c&#233;dement.
Comme quoi l'ergonomie de mes posts, elle aussi, laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer, puisque je ne suis pas certain que c'est ce qui en ressortait...


----------



## Nephou (4 Mai 2007)

Bon : Internet ou d&#233;veloppement web  je laisse un peu en passant la serpilli&#232;re. Merci de rester sage.


----------



## Nephou (4 Mai 2007)

bon maintenant que c&#8217;est dit, hors du site cit&#233; dans le premier _post_, je r&#233;agis &#224; deux choses : 
1) un site d&#8217;information doit &#234;tre accessible &#224; tous, habitu&#233; ou non et de mani&#232;re tr&#232;s claire

2) ponk, une application web, comme toute application, poss&#232;de une interface utilisateur qui doit &#234;tre comprise par une communaut&#233; restreinte (plus ou moins). La probl&#233;matique est alors tr&#232;s diff&#233;rente d&#8217;un site web institutionnel, d&#8217;information ou _webmarchand_.
Ceux-ci doivent &#234;tre utilisable, sinon sans aucune exp&#233;rience, avec un faible exp&#233;rience du web.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Moi je veux plus que quiconque continuer à me battre avec ma langue, mais alors seulement avec les représentantes du sexe féminin.
> Qui est prête pour une petite bataille de langue, comme ça, sans façon.


Je sais pas&#8230; au hasard, demande &#224; ta femme&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon : Internet ou d&#233;veloppement web  je laisse un peu en passant la serpilli&#232;re. Merci de rester sage.


La vraie question est : pourquoi au bar non ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4255601 a dit:
			
		

> La vraie question est : pourquoi au bar non ?


Je vois que tu n'as pas renoncé à te poser des questions existencielles !.....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Rassure toi, c'est une des derni&#232;res


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2007)

Y'a des questions vachement plus importantes que &#231;a 

_Pourquoi une bi&#232;re seulement ?_

Ca c'est de la question importante.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4255623 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des questions vachement plus importantes que ça
> 
> _Pourquoi une bière seulement ?_
> 
> Ca c'est de la question importante.


Demande un pack de bière de _luxe_ à Chaton...  
Je ne trouve plus les miennes...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Quand il vient chez moi, il boit de la vraie bi&#232;re de luxe, lui !!   Avec des bouts de verre au fond, m&#234;me !!


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2007)

D'ailleurs, il y a fort trop longtemps que je ne t'ai pas pay&#233; une mousse, et que tu n'es pas venu ronronner sur mes genoux 


Il va falloir rem&#233;dier a cela. Sans bout de verres si possible.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4255633 a dit:
			
		

> Quand il vient chez moi, il boit de la vraie bière de luxe, lui !!   Avec des bouts de verre au fond, même !!


Je finis mon café et j'amène mes crayons ?!...  



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4255642 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, il y a fort trop longtemps que je ne t'ai pas payé une mousse, et que tu n'es pas venu ronronner sur mes genoux
> 
> 
> Il va falloir remédier a cela. Sans bout de verres si possible.


Pas de disposition à être fakir ?!...


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4255601 a dit:
			
		

> La vraie question est : pourquoi au bar non ?



Eh bein le sujet est un peu polémique, je cite nommément un service public dedans, et je trouve que ça tient autant de l'internet que du commerce. C'est presque un cas d'escroquerie. Un DAB qui vous avale 50 euros parce que les prises de pinces sont mal réglées, on va le mettre dans le forum mécanique ou caoutchouc ?

Et puis je l'ai pas mis dans comptoir, juste dans le bar. je pensais que la discussion allait plutôt soit partir sur des apects commerciaux et juridictionnels, soit rassembler d'autres témoignages du même type pour envoyer une lettre groupée à SNCF en leur demandant de réparer leur site. Je ne pensais pas que ça allait partir sur "les sites français sont pourris" ou je ne sais quoi. Certes, en allant au bar, j'aurais dû me méfier. Mais il faudrait dans ce cas un forum "salon" par exemple, ou on discuterait de tout et de rien, mais sérieusement, avec des gros arguments. Mais il n'y aurait peut-être pas grand monde, ou alors dans ce cas, autant aller sur d'autres forums plus spécifiques

Maintenant, je sais bien que ça t'escagasse de me voir traîner dans tes pattes griffues. Mais j'ai pas fait de prosélitisme pour le coup, tu dois me reconnaître ça, non ?


----------



## Nephou (4 Mai 2007)

y&#8217;a pas un y &#224; pros&#233;lytisme ? 

_bon, s&#233;rieusement ccciolll, au minimum ton dernier paragraphe est de trop&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Mais noooooon  

Laisse &#199;a me fait plaisir  Ils vont bient&#244;t pouvoir faire un club 


Ah. Et commee dirait l'autre&#8230; Maaaiiissss taaaaaaannt mieeeeuuuuux !!!!


----------



## CBi (4 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'ergonomie est un sujet très vaste et riche, encore assez peu ou mal intégré dans les process informatique. C'est vrai pour les site institutionnels, mais pas seulement.
> Et à la décharge des "gros" sites, il est très difficile de présenter de manière simple et facilement appréhendable une quantité importante d'informations et de possibilités.



Sujet vaste et riche, et qui ne semble pas progresser = ce sont quand même souvent les mêmes noms qui reviennent "au palmarès". Je me souviens qu'il y a une dizaine d'années, alors que le parc "informatique perso" français était encore essentiellement composé de minitels, les noms des destinations sur le 3615 SNCF s'affichaient en bleu sur vert sur mon écran couleur au bureau, mais en... gris sur gris à la maison avec mon SE30 ou un minitel !


----------



## ccciolll (14 Mai 2007)

Tiens, je viens d'avoir une réponse de la SNCF qui reconnait l'erreur et m'invite a envoyer toutes les pièces nécessaires pour un remboursement de la différence.
Ce fût un peu long mais ils ont répondu.

Ils disent par ailleurs qu'ils vont se pencher sur ce dysfonctionnement.

En attendant, je maintiens mon  avertissement : si vous utilisez l'espace perso et les compagnons de voyage sur le site de la SNCF, vérifiez bien qu'il confond pas vos enfants avec des adultes et vos cartes de réduc avec du vent.
Dommage parce que c'est justement le genre d'outil qui ferait gagner pas mal de temps quand on a toujours les mêmes voyageurs.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2007)

Beau geste de la SNCF, &#231;a fait du bien de ne pas avoir a batailler pendant des ann&#233;es pour une broutille.


----------

